# When the new AC comes out..



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Will you get it? Since half of TBT doesn't like it anymore :S

I would.


----------



## Erin14 (Nov 1, 2009)

HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love accf soooo much but I dont know why they would put it out this soon maybe inside 2011 when everybody gets board of it or in the late 2010


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2009)

They don't like CF... yah... same thing happened with WW.  Games get old after a while.  Doesn't mean the entire series is bad.  CF should have been more of a different game though.  Hopefully Nintendo doesn't make the same mistake.  Not enough new things... almost like a port.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 1, 2009)

Nope, because it's obviously going to die no matter what.


----------



## Erin14 (Nov 1, 2009)

So there goes me finding ppl to play accf with


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 1, 2009)

omg yyyyeeeessss


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 1, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> They don't like CF... yah... same thing happened with WW.  Games get old after a while.  Doesn't mean the entire series is bad.  CF should have been more of a different game though.  Hopefully Nintendo doesn't make the same mistake.  Not enough new things... almost like a port.


  Yes. I do agree, but look at it this way the game cube was the worst selling system in history and the ds was a chance to say hay if this sells bad then where going to stop the idea. So the ds sells good but not great in tell about a year after ww was out. 

   Then all of a sudden the wii comes out and sells like water in a volcano. So what Nintendo (or what i think there doing) is using CF as hay new gamers this may be a game you will want to add to your wii sports game collection and for us (Nintendo) to try out DLC and voice chat for our first time. So really as disappointed as I was and a lot of others out there, just keep in mind that they have now had more online experience, more money and a lot a lot of time to come up with fresh new animal crossing ideas.  

  So don't give up on the game the animal crossing revolution is just around the corner! With a better Nintendo wifi experience for all games. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## merinda! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Depending on the platform ; then maybe.*


----------



## Ricano (Nov 1, 2009)

Nah


----------



## sunate (Nov 1, 2009)

I played the game cube version and ds and wii. Samething over and over again.... I love the game but after a while you kinda blah... Like ya... Should I mail another letter? Plant another tree?


----------



## easpa (Nov 1, 2009)

Definetly!


----------



## Conor (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes I probably will.


----------



## IceZtar (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe it depends what it's about  .


----------



## Anna (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## SamXX (Nov 1, 2009)

No. Far too repetetive so far. When I seen City Folk I thought it'd be too different but the city wasn't enough.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 1, 2009)

Definitely. By the time the new AC comes out, I will have developed a craving for it... I will probably play it non-stop, again, for 4-5 months. :S
Same with every new pokemon generation and with every new mario kart... hmm...


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes ;D


----------



## Zex (Nov 1, 2009)

I put maybe, but probably not. Depends if it looks really good.


----------



## Kiley (Nov 1, 2009)

I guess I'd give it a try.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> They don't like CF... yah... same thing happened with WW.  Games get old after a while.  Doesn't mean the entire series is bad.  CF should have been more of a different game though.  Hopefully Nintendo doesn't make the same mistake.  Not enough new things... almost like a port.


Yeah, true, but there are a number of people who've moved on to 360/PS3, and probably wouldn't even consider buying it, so i made a poll out of curiosity.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 1, 2009)

It would be cool if you could be an animal instead of human, and you can like change your color and what kinda animal you are.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably no, Nintendo should really make a new series, like Mario Swimming or something. (Yeah, I know Mario Swimming probably would be bad.)


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i will


----------



## quincify (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> It would be cool if you could be an animal instead of human, and you can like change your color and what kinda animal you are.


Yeah that would be cool! And it IS called Animal Crossing not Human Crossing Lol!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the Virtual Boy was the worst.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the virtual boy died faster then you can say "that's crazy".  Well, not really, but it was in the market for about 2 1/2 months.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 1, 2009)

Nope. I quit AC after Wild World, once I realized Nintendo wasn't going to make any big changes, just slap some gimmicks on it.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

What about Mushroom Crossing? You're a Toad, you live in some part of the Mushroom Kingdom, your neighbors are Goombas, Koopas, Toads, and more friendly monsters. The game functions like Animal Crossing, but the "Fruits" are Mushrooms from Mario games, you plant different types of flowers that could be in a Mario games, and other stuff in Mario games.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG YESH ahah sounds like a noob but I would for sure even if it had only a little chaneg I still love AC! and It's fun to work your way up etc.


----------



## Pear (Nov 1, 2009)

No, for two reasons.
1. It's gonna be AC Wii2, which was a port of CF, which was a port of WW, which was a port of PG, which was a port of AF.
2. I won't be spending my money on the next *censored.2.0*ty Nintendo console.


----------



## 4861 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll probably end up getting it since City Folk is my first Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Cool J (Nov 1, 2009)

YUS OF COURSE!!!!!!!! It just needs to be diffrent then this one. Wifi in the city should of been added. That would of made lots more sense.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 1, 2009)

No.
Unless it's on some sort of different console, because I sold my Wii.
AC was fun when it was on the GC, but once the sequels came, it died for me.
So I won't be getting anything new from Nintendo unless it's on the DS, or a completely new system.


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, if they add enough new features, animals, furniture, more stuff to collect than bugs, paintings, fossils, and fish.

I don't know if I'd get it right away though.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd get it if it was somehow different than all the other ones that've come out. :U Otherwise I'd probably hold off.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Will you get it? Since half of TBT doesn't like it anymore :S
> 
> I would.


you have to remember every time a new AC game comes out TBT gets repopulated.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm hoping with a new AC:
1. more items
2. more fruit
3. more accounts
4. more holidays
5. Proper thunder storms
6. more town upgrades in this make lighthouse/windmill enterable, make town bigger so new animals can move in
7. Be able to wear jumpers, trousers, back items and different shoes.
8.More house upgrades, The combined result of AC:CF housw and AC:WW house.
9. Gulliver back!
10. new hair
11. Lyle becomes head of HRA
12. new insurance guy
13. more tools
14. more flowers
15. 'custom build' your town!


----------



## Yokie (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a Nintendo/AC fan! Why wouldn't I get it??? XD


----------



## rafren (Nov 10, 2009)

What what what...? Theres going to be a new AC? Someone update mee....


----------



## Vivi (Nov 13, 2009)

Probably not


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 13, 2009)

probably not, unless it's like TOTALLY revamped and cooler


----------



## Snoris90 (Nov 27, 2009)

They will never create new Animal Crossing game.

AC:CF is the last game of Animal Crossing. There will be never new, never be a animal, nothing...

Get over it and play the animal crossing we have.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Snoris90 said:
			
		

> They will never create new Animal Crossing game.
> 
> AC:CF is the last game of Animal Crossing. There will be never new, never be a animal, nothing...
> 
> Get over it and play the animal crossing we have.


I'm sorry, i forgot you can see into the future :/


----------



## quincify (Nov 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Snoris90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHNAP.


----------



## kenziegirl (Nov 30, 2009)

YESS! I LOVE ANIMAL CROSSING! and so do most of my friends!


----------



## Zephent (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd give it a shot, if it provides something more substantial than just a crappy little city for new content then ill probably love it.

 Also if they dont rehash the background music again, if they do that then I give up on the franchise and will leave it to fond memories of the first 2.



> They will never create new Animal Crossing game.
> 
> AC:CF is the last game of Animal Crossing. There will be never new, never be a animal, nothing...
> 
> Get over it and play the animal crossing we have.



This also made me lol


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2009)

*When*?

Sorry but I don't think there is going to be another one.


----------



## Zilgun (Nov 30, 2009)

If they are making a new one yes I would get it.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2009)

I might, depending on whether they added much new stuff or not.

I have a feeling that they won't make a new one though.


----------



## DashS (Dec 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Snoris90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he real!  B)


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh definitely I have made several memories on the first 3 and several people that I consider some of my best friends just wi-fi in and playing this game cf so heck yep.


----------



## hylianhero (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll buy it regardless, but I would like it better if it introduces NEW FEATURES.


----------



## Robochao (Dec 28, 2009)

I never played Wild World nor did I own a DS when it came out. But I was huge fan of the Gamecube version so I bought this for my birthday this year.

It's almost like I missed nothing. Plus I dont have have to squint at a tiny DS screen. If there's sequel I'll get it.

I would read reviews first though. I don't just buy a game blindly.


----------



## Tree (Dec 29, 2009)

They would first have to introduce AC on a different/new platform before I would buy it. I really do not think that they would release it on 360/PS3.


----------



## Butter's (Dec 29, 2009)

I might if they added some new stuff like a waterpark or a fair or something like where you could own your own store


----------



## nooky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

now that *WOULD* be good


----------



## Butter's (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe Nintendo should do that but there too stupid too.


----------



## Ashuhleh (Jan 1, 2010)

If they have a buttload of new features/items/npcs, AND it's still for the Wii, then I'll probably get it.

I read an article a while back that there is a new AC game every 3 years... so if they make another one, it would probably be in 2011.


----------

